# Dollgoldiis'



## troy (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## troy (Aug 23, 2014)

2 very different growing plants same cross, one on the right is going into bloom


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Aug 23, 2014)

the smaller one probably used armeniacum as pod parent and bigger is roths. Though i don't think they make much different in terms of flower quality.


----------



## troy (Aug 23, 2014)

That was my guess also, I hope the smaller one blooms too that would be awesome for the comparison


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2014)

I'll take the one on the right!


----------



## Justin (Aug 23, 2014)

looking good.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 4, 2014)

If using a parvi as a pod parent produces smaller plants with similar quality flowers, why don't they make these hybrids using parvi as a pod parent??
Do parvis take longer to mature seed pod than roth?

Just curious.
I would take a smaller plant any day given that the flower is of the same quality.

Also, on the tag, the first parent listed is the pod parent, right?
Or does this matter any more?
I read that the order of which parent is listed first had to do with which one is the pod and seed parent, but then I also read that the order means nothing.
I want to know!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 4, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## troy (Sep 4, 2014)

Terry said he used armeniacum as the pod parent on the smaller and the other plant the roth is the pod. thanks for the compliments


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 4, 2014)

the smaller may be a runt.
I very much doubt that the choice of pod parent makes that much difference to the plant size.


----------



## troy (Sep 4, 2014)

It's small but grows very fast new leaves on all the bigger fans, wouldn't be surprised if it threw a flower spike


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 4, 2014)

The one on the left actually looks like a compot to me. Seedlings with multiple smaller growths will take longer to bloom than those with fewer and larger growths (pic on the right). Learnt that from experience


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

I'll post pics soon as it blooms


----------



## Paul (Sep 5, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> the smaller may be a runt.
> I very much doubt that the choice of pod parent makes that much difference to the plant size.



Yes it actually does!! due to the mitochondrial DNA of the mother plant. It affects metabolism of the plant!


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

It takes longer to bloom


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2014)

Paul said:


> Yes it actually does!! due to the mitochondrial DNA of the mother plant. It affects metabolism of the plant!



Are you saying that there is a 100% difference (twice the size) in the size of progeny depending on the pod parent? Ill accept some difference but have reservations about there being a large difference based on which is pod parent. Does anyone have photos showing seedling populations of reverse crosses that so the effect? Thanks.


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

Paul yur gallery picture link is out of order, I'm not entirely sure what you are saying, have you seen this before?


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

Ozpaph I don't have any others to compare to, what paul said is logical, instead of just one growth fully developing and blooming. I noticed that all the bigger growths are putting up new leaves I guess that could take longer if all the growths have to be blooming size not just one? Nonetheless I'm still gonna bloom it, I'm blooming the other one


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 5, 2014)

paphioboy said:


> The one on the left actually looks like a compot to me. Seedlings with multiple smaller growths will take longer to bloom than those with fewer and larger growths (pic on the right). Learnt that from experience



I am with paphioboy... It looks like there are several small plants on the same pot.


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

There are 14 growths 3 bigger


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Ozpaph said:


> Are you saying that there is a 100% difference (twice the size) in the size of progeny depending on the pod parent? Ill accept some difference but have reservations about there being a large difference based on which is pod parent. Does anyone have photos showing seedling populations of reverse crosses that so the effect? Thanks.



This would be great if someone had some photos to compare.

Regarding the growth habit, I don't think the first one is necessarily a group of plants. You will find out when repotting.
I say this because I've had some parvi hybrids doing this same thing.
I've had 2 or 3 plants of the same hybrids (Dollgoldi, HK, In-Charm Handel, Fumi's Delight). Interestingly enough, each of these four hybrids had two variations like the dollgoldi posted here.
One with a single large growth, and one with many smaller growths.
The latter type were indeed all just one plant with multiple growths.

Now, none of the multiple growth-plants bloomed. I was not patient enough and got rid of them but kept the In-Charm Handel and Fumi's Delight as it was the smallest. 
I hope they flower one day. I did not buy those plants directly from a breeder, so I have no clue which parent was pod parents on mine.
Does the order of which name is listed first matter in this regard??

Also, is a multiple growth plant a sign that it might be a runt??


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm at work can't post pictures right now but an interesting development on the base of the smaller cluster growth is splitting the lower leaves bcause it's swelling


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2014)

yes, when properly labeled, one is pod parent the other is seed parent. I can't remember the order.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 5, 2014)

Mother (pod) is first! Daddy is second!

http://www.cymbidium.org/judging-guidelines/rules-of-nomenclature-for-orchids


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Mother (pod) is first! Daddy is second!
> 
> http://www.cymbidium.org/judging-guidelines/rules-of-nomenclature-for-orchids



Thanks, is this always the case?

Troy- That could be a spike coming! How exciting!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes it is always the case....But Eric is right.. always the case when properly labeled!


----------



## Ryan Young (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes it always the rule that mother (pod parent) is first. 
The name of the cross whether which parent was the pod or pollen does not change anything.


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

It's swelling splitting the bottom leaves


----------



## troy (Sep 5, 2014)

The tag for this one just says dollgoldi pine ridge


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 6, 2014)

Mine lists roth first. So the roth is the mother. lol
It is a single growth plant, and supposedly a flowering size, but it is growing a leaf again on top of so many it already has. haha


----------



## troy (Sep 6, 2014)

Give yurs a winter chill for two or three months, hold back the fertilizer to half of what you are using now, give it super bright light in the winter. it will bloom gaurnteed it worked for me


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 6, 2014)

I grow plants indoor and cannot provide chill. 
I do grow all my paphs in high light all year around. lol

My Delrosi might be spiking. Yay!!!


----------



## troy (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats on yur delrosi those are fussy bloomers


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 7, 2014)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I grow plants indoor and cannot provide chill.
> I do grow all my paphs in high light all year around. lol
> 
> My Delrosi might be spiking. Yay!!!



It is possible to chill plants on a windowsill


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2014)

Is that a question?


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 7, 2014)

No, it is not a question. I edited my sentence... I hope it will be easier to understand.


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks, I agree, Having a small arra microclimate is easy to regulate. Have you ever heard of watering with carbonated water? It releases co2


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2014)

troy said:


> Thanks, I agree, Having a small arra microclimate is easy to regulate. Have you ever heard of watering with carbonated water? It releases co2



No. Hmm interesting... 
I have heard of watering with weak hydrogen peroxide to release oxygen to the roots.


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2014)

Carbonated water releasses co2, I wonder if that works as a foliar the roots take up oxygen


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2014)

In our apartment the heaters are under the windows so the windowsill is the hottest part of the house in the winter also!


----------



## troy (Sep 7, 2014)

Isn't new york under three feet of snow in the winter? Thats freezing! Here every few years it drops to 32° farenheit for a few days, usually 2 - 3 months temp drops to 40s to 50s. I have had good luck with adding a winter for my plants my D. Anosum flowers very good, maybe other methods work for other people? I guess extending a summer or warmer weather would add quite a bit more growth maybe I'll do that this year I'll shorten my winter to 1- 2 months instead of three


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 8, 2014)

Well, ya~ but I do not live on the streets. lol


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2014)

Yur climate requires alot of heat


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2014)

My average apartment temps in the winter are at least in the upper 70's to 80'; not really chilling. Its terrible for dendrobiums.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2014)

NYEric said:


> My average apartment temps in the winter are at least in the upper 70's to 80'; not really chilling. Its terrible for dendrobiums.



Wow -- ny greenhouse doesn't get that warm on sunny days in the winter!


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2014)

My winter day temp is 66 - 70 my night is 55


----------



## troy (Sep 8, 2014)

I just took this picture the sun is almost set


----------

